
Lambdarest – python framework for AWS lambda - supernihil
https://github.com/trustpilot/python-lambdarest
======
supernihil
[From author]

Python pico framework for AWS Lambda with optional JSON-schema validation.

features:

* very little boilerplate, (functional, not classful)

* Handle multiple HTTP methods from same AWS lambda

* Standardized "AWS lambda proxy" output

* (optional) Validate input using JSON-schema

